# Gentle Leader Head Collar size for 3 mo puppy



## laszlo_the_v (Aug 10, 2014)

We'd like to get a gentle leader head collar for our almost 3 mo V puppy. He is very active on walks, going where he wants to go. Have heard good things about the head collar.

Anyone have any size suggestions? I read on the site that a Medium would be good for him as an adult but unsure about sizes for pups.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

You can probably take him to the store and try them on so that you get the right size.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Right now I would hold off on the head collar, and just go with a wide flat collar.
I know walking a young vizsla is not easy, but I always felt head collars were for a little older dog.


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

I want to second what Texasred said about him being a little young for a head collar. 

Maybe try a harness that hooks in front. This has worked wonders for me and my 4mo old - basically eliminated pulling on walks.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Our Lazlo pulled like a freight train when he was that young, and would chew on his lead - we had to get a half nylon/half chain lead to eliminate the chewing. A harness and endless training helped with the pulling.

He walks OK now at 7 months, but we will be transitioning him to the gentle leader harness shortly... as MsRosie said, does up at the front, maybe that's a good place to start?


----------

